
Ask HN: How do you survive the tech hub market with no contacts? - ccajas
Whereas some people want to jump right into a big company like Intel or Google right off the bat, with no room for &quot;stepping stone&quot; companies in between, I took the other route. Since I graduated in something other than CS or STEM related, I assumed that high-profile companies won&#x27;t look at my resume for entry level work.<p>Now I&#x27;ve worked at five different small, local companies, taking on different kinds of projects and facing different challenges. Ten years later I want to finally move to one of the large tech hubs, either in SV or Seattle.<p>I have no friends or contacts there and generally speaking, I don&#x27;t use referrals to get any of my job interviews, and people don&#x27;t really vet for me. However the cold approach doesn&#x27;t seem to work as well over there. Sending in applications to large SV places is falling on deaf ears. I know the competition is high. What is needed now to survive without referrals?
======
orliesaurus
Professional Recruiters / Recruitment agencies

